# Can any americans help me please?



## Adnoh

Hello,

I have a friend coming to visit me from the US in the next few weeks and i'm hoping they can bring me some car care products.

Can someone recommend me a website so they can order and get stuff delivered to their home address before bringing here to the UK?

I'm hoping there is like a Best Buy site for detailing products or something like that?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bunky

Places like Autogeek.com have a stock most popular brands. They usually ship with in couple days of receiving orders. It depends on how special your needs.

In addition to Autogeek, there is Detailcity, Detailersdoman, Danase, ExcelDetail. Also, Amazon.com carries a lot of supplies from various sellers.


----------



## BigLeegr

Autogeek probably carries the most product. You can use a discount code of "detailcity" (without the ") to get 10% off.


----------



## Adnoh

its not much, im just after a spare mitt, some QD and megs endurance tire shine.

I found what I want at www.ocdgarage.com, is this a reputable trader?


----------



## Eliot Ness

Adnoh said:


> .....I found what I want at www.ocdgarage.com, is this a reputable trader?


No, I have read too many reports of guys not getting what they ordered from OCD.

All of the other places mentioned have very good reputations such as Autogeek, Exceldetail, Danase, Pakshak, Detailcity, Detailersdoman.... Exceldetail has a nice selection of sheepskin mitts sorted by quality (heavy, medium, light, etc.). The key is to find the one place that has everything you need so you only have to pay shipping one time.


----------



## Adnoh

thanks for the heads up :thumb:

since you have recommended detailcity and they have what i want i'm going to go with them.

Hopefully nothing will go wrong!


----------



## BigLeegr

Enter code "dcforums" for a 10% discount at DetailCity.


----------



## Eliot Ness

Adnoh said:


> ........since you have recommended detailcity and they have what i want i'm going to go with them........


I saw your PM via my e-mail but I can't respond to you because I have less than 10 posts. Anyway, detailcity is a good choice run by a great guy (Troy) and you have the code for a 10% discount. All of the places I listed in my post I have used w/o any problems and all had great customer service.


----------



## Adnoh

Thanks for the help everyone especially Eliot :thumb:


----------



## dionnfr

I order most of my products from Phil at Detailers Domain. The best customer service and fast shipping. Normally receive your products in two days. www.detailersdomain.com.


----------



## Adnoh

just sent the e-mail to my friend to use autogeek and the list of products. The 10% discount code is nice!


----------



## Bunky

Most every online seller has some discount code (usually 10%). AG has free shipping over $95. Most will also price match a competitor too and some will get stuff they do not show on the web site.

I have most of my business with Troy at DC and Phil at DD. It depends on sales and gimmicks. I like the uber towels (had a great 30% off plus volume discounts) at DD.


----------

